# Amazon



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

*We don't want no stinking jobs around here!*

Disclaimer: I recognize the irony of giving the richest man in the world a tax break so he will bring middle class jobs so we can tax them. BUT, if you don't like it, become the richest man in the world.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I hate amazon-!

Ok, so hate is a strong word... I totally _dislike_ them as bad as walmart.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

like 'em, or hate 'em. lots of people could have had awesome jobs there....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Liberals showing their shoe sized IQs again


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> I hate amazon-!
> 
> Ok, so hate is a strong word... I totally _dislike_ them as bad as walmart.


Why do you hate, or, dislike amazon?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Why do you hate, or, dislike amazon?


They won't deliver certain items to Q-Baha. 

You finish the latest surfboard?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Realtor said:


> Why do you hate, or, dislike amazon?


Simply don't like Jeff Bezos. Their sponsored ads are ridiculous to cull through just to get to what you want to see.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The best part about that whole deal was AOC thinks that there is $3 billion dollars to spend now that Amazon pulled out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Simply don't like Jeff Bezos. Their sponsored ads are ridiculous to cull through just to get to what you want to see.


the times i've ordered from them they have been great, free shipping with prime, and fast too, better prices than just about anywhere else too. I think their great! I could care less about the rich guy getting a diviorce, thats his problem.... not my fight, but his company are all aces ti me....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> the times i've ordered from them they have been great, free shipping with prime, and fast too, better prices than just about anywhere else too. I think their great! I could care less about the rich guy getting a diviorce, thats his problem.... not my fight, but his company are all aces ti me....


Yup. Wife's account got hacked, by a russian, and Amazon was on it. Got it all cleared up and back in working order, in no time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> The best part about that whole deal was AOC thinks that there is $3 billion dollars to spend now that Amazon pulled out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Won’t bring me down.
I’ve got a big ole emergency declaration smile on my face!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I just hope you keep it.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Amazon is changing how business is done just like Walmart did when they opened stores on every corner and put a lot of local businesses out of business. It’s driven by all of us who want better service and pay less.

I believe Walmart is closed 60 Sam’s Clubs and 150 Walmart’s in the past two years with more expected as they migrate to online shopping. It will be another round of businesses closing. Please buy you tackle at the local tackle shop. Same thing with guns. Big stores can decide in a heartbeat to stop selling them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Alumacrafty said:


> Amazon is changing how business is done just like Walmart did when they opened stores on every corner and put a lot of local businesses out of business. It’s driven by all of us who want better service and pay less.
> 
> I believe Walmart is closed 60 Sam’s Clubs and 150 Walmart’s in the past two years with more expected as they migrate to online shopping. It will be another round of businesses closing. Please buy you tackle at the local tackle shop. Same thing with guns. Big stores can decide in a heartbeat to stop selling them.


Wal Mart is converting to online. I buy local a good bit for tackle, but that's a little easier. Guns, the local guys are marked up so much that they can't really compete. Almost $200 difference on the last rifle I bought. Just priced an Omega 300 and the local guy was about $950 and online was $789. Tough to take that hit.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Alumacrafty said:


> Amazon is changing how business is done just like Walmart did when they opened stores on every corner and put a lot of local businesses out of business. It’s driven by all of us who want better service and pay less.
> 
> I believe Walmart is closed 60 Sam’s Clubs and 150 Walmart’s in the past two years with more expected as they migrate to online shopping. It will be another round of businesses closing. Please buy you tackle at the local tackle shop. Same thing with guns. Big stores can decide in a heartbeat to stop selling them.


I hear and understand what youre saying, but, I buy bulk when buying hooks, like 500 at a time. I can get them online for a fraction of the cost if I were to buy 500 local at any shop withing 200 miles of Pensacola. I do buy the wire local when they have it in stock. Thats a point right there, there are times when local shops keep such a low amount in stock, shoot they have to order it and then sell it to me. I can just order it in the first place and for much less. I do understand what your point is, but like mrfish said, there are times local can not compete....


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

MrFish said:


> Wal Mart is converting to online. I buy local a good bit for tackle, but that's a little easier. Guns, the local guys are marked up so much that they can't really compete. Almost $200 difference on the last rifle I bought. Just priced an Omega 300 and the local guy was about $950 and online was $789. Tough to take that hit.


I understand, that is a big hit. I recommend buy now because you never know what will happen after the next election. Just as a side note, I also have bought some of my Spinfishers online but it does bother me when I see the local bait store owner at a basketball game or something. He truly puts his money back into the community raising his family.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I shopped Mwave, then Newegg for years building PC's, there was no way I was paying tech advanced prices, not to mention they didn't carry a 1/4 of the stuff I needed, now I just say by a dell. There is so so much stuff I just can not buy here locally. Amazon has saved me a lot of time and money.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I’ve had no problem with amazon at all. I don’t care anything about bezo’s personal life any more than he cares for mine. He’s a businessman using the free enterprise system for what it’s designed to be. Nothing more or less.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I shopped Mwave, then Newegg for years building PC's, there was no way I was paying tech advanced prices, not to mention they didn't carry a 1/4 of the stuff I needed, now I just say by a dell. There is so so much stuff I just can not buy here locally. Amazon has saved me a lot of time and money.


Been years since i built a pc, but i found the same thing. A cheap case maybe and parts from the local used parts bins, but online was the ticket for selection and price.

Dell even bought the Alienware boutique PC shop several years ago.

Not bad for a guy that started building cheap PCs in his dorm. 

Im an Amazon fan, Prime, Kindle. They, like Google are pervasive and nosy about their customers.

Sent from the largest mountain range in Florida.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

pcolapaddler said:


> Been years since i built a pc, but i found the same thing. A cheap case maybe and parts from the local used parts bins, but online was the ticket for selection and price.
> 
> Dell even bought the Alienware boutique PC shop several years ago.
> 
> ...



Yeah, unless you are a hard core gamer or do a ton of video editing, the off the shelf dells, HP's and so on have way more power then average user needs even with the bloated software of today. I use to build a PC every year but now even mine is ages old, PC years are like Dog years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah, unless you are a hard core gamer or do a ton of video editing, the off the shelf dells, HP's and so on have way more power then average user needs even with the bloated software of today. I use to build a PC every year but now even mine is ages old, PC years are like Dog years.


I just go to Wal Mart every few years and buy whatever laptop has the number pad on the keyboard and the largest memory for $500. I remember paying $3k for a laptop, they have come down drastically. I can't even imagine going back to a desktop computer.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazon: billions in profits and haven't paid any federal taxes in 2 years. Something wrong with the tax codes!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Bay Ranger said:


> Amazon: billions in profits and haven't paid any federal taxes in 2 years. Something wrong with the tax codes!


Well, the 500k+ people that Amazon employs do pay taxes. And it's not like Amazon is the first major corporation that has been offered tax breaks. 
Many large companies e.g., automobile manufacturers, etc., get tax breaks to build their factories in locations that offer those breaks and those are mostly foreign companies...


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Like I said: something wrong with the tax codes!


Just another fat corporation buying off politicians for preferential treatment.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Bay Ranger said:


> Like I said: something wrong with the tax codes!
> 
> 
> Just another fat corporation buying off politicians for preferential treatment.


Remember the saying, two certain things are death and taxes? Well taxes have become less certain for those businesses and individuals who make the most. Taxes are more certain for us, the middle of the road bottom feeders.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Alumacrafty said:


> Remember the saying, two certain things are death and taxes? Well taxes have become less certain for those businesses and individuals who make the most. Taxes are more certain for us, the middle of the road bottom feeders.


I guess it all depends on how you view this. The involved state owns it's tax code and it's up to that state to manage it's taxes. If the state feels that giving a large cooperation a healthy tax break for that organization to set up in the state is a good way to employ it's population, generate taxes from tax paying workers, develop other support industries, e.g., restaurants, construction, homes, etc., in the area of the new industry coming in, then maybe that tax break isn't such a bad idea. Just saying...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bay Ranger said:


> Like I said: something wrong with the tax codes!
> 
> 
> Just another fat corporation buying off politicians for preferential treatment.



How much do you suppose our taxes would be reduced, IF the codes were changed and these companies employing these people paid taxes? I doubt you, or anyone else would even notice or even be able to measure it...

I say, move AMAZON to just north of CANTONMENT (How about that chunk of land the county just got from the Navy next door to NFCU?) with access to I-10 and I-65..... FREE to the company to relocate here.... Employ our people with these great jobs!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Realtor said:


> How much do you suppose our taxes would be reduced, IF the codes were changed and these companies employing these people paid taxes? I doubt you, or anyone else would even notice or even be able to measure it...
> 
> I say, move AMAZON to just north of CANTONMENT (How about that chunk of land the county just got from the Navy next door to NFCU?) with access to I-10 and I-65..... FREE to the company to relocate here.... Employ our people with these great jobs!!!



VERY STRONGLY AGREE!!! Or, it may look better over here in Santa Rosa County. We have a somewhat young Industrial Park @ I-10 that may support something like this...


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Desert Eagle said:


> VERY STRONGLY AGREE!!! Or, it may look better over here in Santa Rosa County. We have a somewhat young Industrial Park @ I-10 that may support something like this...


Two examples of businesses getting tax breaks or incentives as some like to call them. Solyndra and the auto industry. Chevy is building a new plant in Mexico because the cost of labor and Solyndra was just a cluster. Large energy companies are still receiving tax breaks even though they have record profits. This isn’t a Democrat or Republican problem, this is an American problem. It’s our money and I sure want to help companies create good paying jobs but at what point do we stop paying them for doing business?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> VERY STRONGLY AGREE!!! Or, it may look better over here in Santa Rosa County. We have a somewhat young Industrial Park @ I-10 that may support something like this...


Nah, Escambia is closer to I-65.... Oh, and we have an airport lol :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Solyndra, the auto industry, and the big banks were NOT tax breaks. These were Obama's method of supporting those that supported him. Solyndra was provided almost the entire start-up sum from tax payers. These were all federal $$$, not state.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Nah, Escambia is closer to I-65.... Oh, and we have an airport lol :thumbup:


Well, now - Santa Rosa has an airport. Plus, Industrial Park @ I-10 is closer to the interstate with only a short 4-lane to get there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, now - Santa Rosa has an airport. Plus, Industrial Park @ I-10 is closer to the interstate with only a short 4-lane to get there.



Yeah, how cool would it be for our area if something like this happened here.... wow...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Too cool...


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Desert Eagle said:


> Solyndra, the auto industry, and the big banks were NOT tax breaks. These were Obama's method of supporting those that supported him. Solyndra was provided almost the entire start-up sum from tax payers. These were all federal $$$, not state.


My bad. When they, federal or state, give money away I think of it the same, it’s my money they are so freely handing out. Your right Amazon in NY was a state incentive.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

This really is more of a community reaction than a political party one. How many of these thousands of tech jobs would have gone to locals? I'd be willing to bet good money many of them would go to foreigners on work visas. The locals didn't want to pay for Amazon to come in and make the cost of living sky high. Then run themselves out of their own neighborhood. Look at the major issues Seattle has with affordable housing. The big corporate Democrats were really pushing for Amazon pretty much over the wants of their constituents. Most of you guys would complain daily if you could no longer afford to live in Pensacola because the evil liberal Bezos. There would be new threads all the time on this board complaining about it. Another locale will trip over themselves to bring in Amazon.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MaxP said:


> This really is more of a community reaction than a political party one. How many of these thousands of tech jobs would have gone to locals? I'd be willing to bet good money many of them would go to foreigners on work visas. The locals didn't want to pay for Amazon to come in and make the cost of living sky high. Then run themselves out of their own neighborhood. Look at the major issues Seattle has with affordable housing. The big corporate Democrats were really pushing for Amazon pretty much over the wants of their constituents. Most of you guys would complain daily if you could no longer afford to live in Pensacola because the evil liberal Bezos. There would be new threads all the time on this board complaining about it. Another locale will trip over themselves to bring in Amazon.



Just like good Navy Sailors... They only hate 2 things..


1 - Change
and 
2 - The way things are....


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Alumacrafty said:


> My bad. When they, federal or state, give money away I think of it the same, it’s my money they are so freely handing out. Your right Amazon in NY was a state incentive.


In the case of tax breaks, they're not "freely handing out" your $$$. AOC stated something to the effect that since Amazon is no longer coming to New York, take that $9B(?) in tax incentives and apply that $$$ to make New York better. Well, New York wasn't giving Amazon $9B to set up there. New York was just NOT going to collect the $9B in taxes from Amazon so there is no $$$ to "freely hand out." 

Under Obama, however, the incentives were actually YOUR $$$ being handed out to major corporations. This "handout," fell under the name of TARP, Troubled Asset Relief Program.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Alumacrafty said:
> 
> 
> > My bad. When they, federal or state, give money away I think of it the same, it’s my money they are so freely handing out. Your right Amazon in NY was a state incentive.
> ...


TARP was created and signed into law by George W Bush. The program under Obama that oversaw the largest transfer of wealth to the elite of our country and others were the quantitative easing programs. TARP was largely successful considering our economy didn't collapse. Of all the bitching about Obama, his biggest blunder was the quantitative easing programs.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

MaxP said:


> This really is more of a community reaction than a political party one. How many of these thousands of tech jobs would have gone to locals? I'd be willing to bet good money many of them would go to foreigners on work visas. The locals didn't want to pay for Amazon to come in and make the cost of living sky high. Then run themselves out of their own neighborhood. Look at the major issues Seattle has with affordable housing. The big corporate Democrats were really pushing for Amazon pretty much over the wants of their constituents. Most of you guys would complain daily if you could no longer afford to live in Pensacola because the evil liberal Bezos. There would be new threads all the time on this board complaining about it. Another locale will trip over themselves to bring in Amazon.



So, I guess we'll see some drastic negative changes in Mobile, AL with AIRBUS coming to town. Better warn the locals there. AIRBUS is a hugh corporation and kinda spread out over the globe. And as far as hiring locals, I think any time a major corporation is setting up any where, the local community colleges and trade schools start up classes in order to train LOCALS for the jobs. I don't think Amazon has a stand-by labor pool of 25,000 trained personnel to staff HQ2 regardless of where they decide to put it. So, I think they'll hire a few locals...


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't care where the second headquarters goes, my point is the local decision is less a political one than a community one. The Airbus jobs are mainly skilled and non skilled labor. That is an apples to oranges comparison. Alabama has done a decent job with using tax breaks to bring in jobs. Louisiana on the other hand has given everything away and gained little.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.jobcreatorsnetwork.com/amazon-pulls-out-of-nyc-thanks-for-nothing-aoc/


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Careful, grouper - you're gonna hurt some snowflake's feelings and they may not find a "safe place" to hide...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> So, I guess we'll see some drastic negative changes in Mobile, AL with AIRBUS coming to town. Better warn the locals there. AIRBUS is a hugh corporation and kinda spread out over the globe. And as far as hiring locals, I think any time a major corporation is setting up any where, the local community colleges and trade schools start up classes in order to train LOCALS for the jobs. I don't think Amazon has a stand-by labor pool of 25,000 trained personnel to staff HQ2 regardless of where they decide to put it. So, I think they'll hire a few locals...



Iknowrite? I don't even know how to approach answering on how 25,000 jerbs is a bad thing? HAHAHAHAHhaaaa plus 150,000 a year in NYC is like 65,000 here.



That amount of jobs in an area helps in every way you could think of, it branches off into so so so many areas that benefit everyone and everything. The construction jobs, suppliers, hair dressers, grocery, housing, lawn care, restaurants, malls, hardware, UPS, fishing, bars, house cleaning, electrical, plumbing, car dealers...................................................................x 1 billion.


Then the people that so called cant afford to live there, they sell their houses for major profit and move to the outskirts with more land and privacy, then commute. Hince their lives have improved and now own more land to hunt on and have chickens, goats, mule, orangutans. That gives them more real food that doesn't have steroids/hormones/antibiotics...... so in the end you added 9.7654 years on to their lives.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Boat-Dude - I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way... Damned amazing that someone would argue this. Socialists are a strange breed...


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

The bad news is they are invading Florida due to the brain dead dolts running gubment there


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hebegb again said:


> The bad news is they are invading Florida due to the brain dead dolts running gubment there



Agreed, I never understood why they would leave their state because of the cumbersome taxes and regulations to come here and make it like the state they fled from. weird stuff.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxP said:


> This really is more of a community reaction than a political party one. How many of these thousands of tech jobs would have gone to locals? I'd be willing to bet good money many of them would go to foreigners on work visas. The locals didn't want to pay for Amazon to come in and make the cost of living sky high. Then run themselves out of their own neighborhood. Look at the major issues Seattle has with affordable housing. The big corporate Democrats were really pushing for Amazon pretty much over the wants of their constituents. Most of you guys would complain daily if you could no longer afford to live in Pensacola because the evil liberal Bezos. There would be new threads all the time on this board complaining about it. Another locale will trip over themselves to bring in Amazon.


Actually, more than 70% of New Yorkers WANTED Amazon to come in. It was a few politicians who wanted Amazon to go away, because if people are working, you cannot keep them on the lease with welfare. The unemployment rate in AOCs district is triple the national average.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Roseanne Barr RIPS Ocasio-Cortez, Calls Her A ‘Bug Eyed B**ch’ 

https://starpolitical.com/roseanne-barr-rips-ocasio-cortez-calls-her-a-bug-eyed-bch-video/


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

MaxP said:


> TARP was created and signed into law by George W Bush. The program under Obama that oversaw the largest transfer of wealth to the elite of our country and others were the quantitative easing programs. TARP was largely successful considering our economy didn't collapse. Of all the bitching about Obama, his biggest blunder was the quantitative easing programs.





I'm an old guy but I do remember who created TARP and I'm by no means suggesting that TARP was a good program regardless of who created it. But TARP management under Obama was a disaster. I also remember Obama inheriting a $2.3T(?) national debt from Bush and Trump inherited a$20T(+) national debt from Obama. Yep, we were in a depression but Obama out spent 10 of the previous administrations and we still didn't completely surface from the depression. Obama quotes: All those manufacturing jobs the U.S. has lost will never return, it'll take a magic wand &&& if you like your doctor and health plan, you can keep it, then 9M people lost their insurance. If Obama truly cares for the citizens of this great nation, I don't think he would have told those 2 lies. Trump must have found that magic wand since those jobs +++ have returned and many uninsured are now purchasing health insurance because they can afford it because they have a job. Solyndra wasn't part of TARP. Obama provided that company most all the start-up funding only to watch that company die out in less than 2-yrs - but a few people (I'd bet they were Democrats) got rich during that cluster f---. And all the regulations that Obama put in place to hamper mostly small business start-ups still ceases to amaze. I have relatives in the construction business that couldn't get loans to remain in business. There is zero proof that our economy would have collapsed without Obama since this wasn't the first time this great nation has suffered a depression - like every 10-yrs or so. It seems you like Obama, and if I've caused you any ill feelings here, I apologize. But in my old, feeble, opinion, Obama was the worst thing that has ever happened to this GREAT NATION, and I'm so thankful that HRC was not allowed to follow in his footsteps.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just ordered this from amazon. Free shipping, arrives in 2 days (I expect Monday, since today is Friday) didn't leave the desk. cheap and free shipping.... LOVE me some Amazon! Thanks, Jeff the rich guy!


lol


https://www.amazon.com/CZC-AUTO-Aluminum-Trailer-License/dp/B076BSF4ZJ/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1GJEVAO0GDPUV&keywords=boat+trailer+license+plate+holder&qid=1550856783&s=gateway&sprefix=boat+trailer+license+plate%2Caps%2C205&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ just added it to my wish list, thx butthurt slayer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> ^^ just added it to my wish list, thx butthurt slayer.



lol yeah, the plate has been laying the bed of the truck for a couple months now.... time to fix it right... the old plastic one broke a while back...


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Just ordered this from amazon. Free shipping, arrives in 2 days (I expect Monday, since today is Friday) didn't leave the desk. cheap and free shipping.... LOVE me some Amazon! Thanks, Jeff the rich guy!



If I ever order on a Friday, the item is usually delivered by US mail on Sunday.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Realtor said:


> Thanks, Jeff the rich guy!




As rich as he is, it's immoral for him to charge you anything for that! Just ask *AOC*


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Just ordered this from amazon. Free shipping, arrives in 2 days (I expect Monday, since today is Friday) didn't leave the desk. cheap and free shipping.... LOVE me some Amazon! Thanks, Jeff the rich guy!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


And look at what you saved in time, fuel, and wear and tear on the car. And you may have got it cheaper than ...


----------



## Joseph.F (Jul 20, 2018)

Funny the left crying about corps getting tax breaks, like they are getting robbed. When Obama was giving out actual tax payer money like free samples.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Realtor.......Just read where Sen. Rick Scott sent Jeff Bezos ,a letter, to move Amazon headquarter's to Florida's business friendly environment. 
I think the area of Bay, Washington ,Jackson counties ,hit hard by Hurricane Michael would provide property and tax incentives, along with state tax incentives. Build the infrastructure for his business and create jobs ,prosperity for many who were hit hard by this storm..... 
If those area's do not want Amazon "in their backyard" move it to Escambia ,Santa Rosa counties...... plenty of property here.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

flounder1156 said:


> Realtor.......Just read where Sen. Rick Scott sent Jeff Bezos ,a letter, to move Amazon headquarter's to Florida's business friendly environment.
> I think the area of Bay, Washington ,Jackson counties ,hit hard by Hurricane Michael would provide property and tax incentives, along with state tax incentives. Build the infrastructure for his business and create jobs ,prosperity for many who were hit hard by this storm.....
> If those area's do not want Amazon "in their backyard" move it to Escambia ,Santa Rosa counties...... plenty of property here.


I've already offered up "Industrial Park @ I-10" in East Milton.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

flounder1156 said:


> Realtor.......Just read where Sen. Rick Scott sent Jeff Bezos ,a letter, to move Amazon headquarter's to Florida's business friendly environment.
> I think the area of Bay, Washington ,Jackson counties ,hit hard by Hurricane Michael would provide property and tax incentives, along with state tax incentives. Build the infrastructure for his business and create jobs ,prosperity for many who were hit hard by this storm.....
> If those area's do not want Amazon "in their backyard" move it to Escambia ,Santa Rosa counties...... plenty of property here.


I AGREE!!!!! I sure wish it would! Having that much stuff to ship, I figure it will end up somewhere close to a major airport and intersections of major East, West, North, South interstates highways for ground shipping. I will admit, with a business like that, alot of people would have a better lifestyle. Great opportinity for someplace. Not sure the Gulf Coast would be a great decision from a business point. a storm like Micheal would shut the business location down for an extended time. I figure a spot close to a major metro area (Atlanta may be on their list) to draw employees from would be best for them That would rock NWFL though...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We need an interstate connect from I-65 down to Pcoler.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> We need an interstate connect from I-65 down to Pcoler.




They been talking about that for twenty years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

pcola4 said:


> They been talking about that for twenty years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ANd in another 20 we will still be talking about it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Being stationed overseas, Amazon is one of the BIGGEST things for the people overseas. Free shipping for prime members is the best thing they could have done. Just about 3 out of 4 boxes that come out of the base post office has the amazon label on it. Better than sliced bread. If only there was a way to get around shipping batteries...


I don't think that anyone overseas really cares about Bezos and his escapades as long as they can still get free shipping from the states.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Love be some Amazon and Bozos (the rich guy) from order to the trailer in 2 days. and only 9 bucks. what's NOT to like? dang, ones upside down.... lol


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Realtor said:


> Love be some Amazon and Bozos (the rich guy) from order to the trailer in 2 days. and only 9 bucks. what's NOT to like? dang, ones upside down.... lol


Heck, I ordered a carburetor yesterday afternoon and it will be here tomorrow. Maybe that's why he's a rich guy. 

Aren't you glad AOC wants to take some of his money and give it back to you?


PS: the retail platform isn't even where he makes his money, he makes it off his cloud service, aws


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Amazon AWS itself is larger revenue wise than most entire major corporations, larger than McDonalds. 2018 was a gang buster year for their cloud services. However, it hasn't always been that way. There really aren't many segments Amazon isn't getting involved. 

https://amp.businessinsider.com/amazon-web-services-sales-income-2019-1


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Latest billboard messages. 









Getting interesting. Just remember this tho, Trump is residing rent free in the liberals head 24/7. AOC might be their version looking for a place to live.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

The reason Trump is residing rent free in the liberals head 24/7 is because there is a void space like a empty building needing furniture


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

DMC said:


> The reason Trump is residing rent free in the liberals head 24/7 is because there is a void space like a empty building needing furniture


Or, the elevator doesn't go all the way to the top floor...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Being stationed overseas, Amazon is one of the BIGGEST things for the people overseas. Free shipping for prime members is the best thing they could have done. Just about 3 out of 4 boxes that come out of the base post office has the amazon label on it. Better than sliced bread. If only there was a way to get around shipping batteries...
> 
> 
> I don't think that anyone overseas really cares about Bezos and his escapades as long as they can still get free shipping from the states.


Dang look who's here! How ya' been doing?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Life is good. Sent pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

